# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Best Way To Build  Silverlight Website

## samv12

Hello Guys,
   I am not new to the whole XAML thing, but I am kind of new to Silverlight. Now my question i think i fairly simple if I can make sense. Now I've designed ASP.NET websites and used master pages for re usability and so forth. I've also used WPF where I used windows and pages for navigation but not much re-usability. Now when it comes to a website in silverlight, do I use pages or user controls. Also what is the best way to get a master page equivalent going? A content presenter with user controls maybe? or just build a bunch of pages and use one frame to keep navigating between them? What am trying to get at here, is what do you think is the best way to skin this cat for easier long term development. BTW I am trying to build a dating website which will be fairly complex and I was thinking of using MVVM design pattern so I can get someone else to do my designs. Any links would be appreciated too. Sorry if this sounds ignorant.

Thanks Guys

----------

